# Buying a dog 'without papers'?



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I'm a member of some of my local Facebook groups I.e 'pets and accessories for rescue Liverpool' - I've got loads of rat/ferret accessories and a cage from some nice members on there.

The other day, I posted on a few of them something along the lines of 'What are your opinions on buying a dog 'without papers'?

This isn't something I know a lot about really. But there was only one person out of the many that replied who was against getting a dog without papers, who said ' you can't tell if theyre full pedigree'.

Everyone else said something along the lines of 'no harm, my dog is lovely we had no papers, not needed unless you want to show, we only wanted a family pet' etc.

Not sure I agree with the above as I think evidence of family line (no health problems, no inbreeding etc) is crucial. But what would you have said to these people?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

directed them to here!

better not to argue with people on facebook , it's the root of all evil.


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

We got Elvis with no papers, he was our first dog and I was and still am to a degree ,very Naive.
However I would also rescue if we got another dog so I guess they dont come with papers either.
Knowing more now as long as its not a back street immoral breaker then I would probably buy one.
I have earns and continue to learn a lot off this forum so will look for better educated replies than mine.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I belonged to a similar FB group some time ago. It seemed that every day someone was advertising puppies for sale. Responses were along the lines of "how much are they", "What colours", "Can you send me a photo", etc but very very rarely even basic questions about the parents.

Personally, I'm dubious of anyone selling animals through ebay.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't want to support someone breeding unethically - what's required for KC registration is so basic that I would be very suspicious of the breeder because there aren't many good reasons to be breeding puppies and selling them without doing it.

Add in the proof of health in the pedigree as well and I think it's a no brainer.

That's only for buying puppies though, I've had fantastic dogs from rescues and I'd consider taking one from someone I knew and trusted with an accidental mating or a breed from someone who works them where they aren't necessarily KC registered.

It's not about purity of dog, but intentions of the breeder.


----------



## GertrudeJekyll (Sep 4, 2010)

Just stay away from those Facebook groups - it's very sad reading.


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

If a dog isnt a pedigree and registered then it wont have papers. My dog doesnt have papers as he
If it is registered then yes i would want the papers, show dog or not.

If i am buying a dog with health tested parents then i want to see the results, and possibly a copy of them too. Or if i am buying a dog that has had health tests done then i would want the papers to show so.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

None of my dogs have papers - 2 are pedigree and one is a crossbreed. I do have the family tree and 'lines' for the crossbreed though.

Having papers isnt something I feel strongly about for my own dogs, although it is useful for health purposes.


----------



## GertrudeJekyll (Sep 4, 2010)

Pindonkey said:


> If a dog isnt a pedigree and registered then it wont have papers. My dog doesnt have papers as he
> If it is registered then yes i would want the papers, show dog or not.
> 
> If i am buying a dog with health tested parents then i want to see the results, and possibly a copy of them too. Or if i am buying a dog that has had health tests done then i would want the papers to show so.


You can still have an unregistered litter from health tested parents.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tabulahrasa said:


> I don't want to support someone breeding unethically - what's required for KC registration is so basic that I would be very suspicious of the breeder because there aren't many good reasons to be breeding puppies and selling them without doing it.
> 
> Add in the proof of health in the pedigree as well and I think it's a no brainer.
> 
> ...


Excellent post but i can.t rep you again at the moment

Basically for me it is the absolute very minimum i would be looking for in a breeder. Unless it was a breed that are not yet on the register or from working stock although even then the usually have their own registers . 
Like i say it is just the tip of the iceberg in what i would be looking for in a breeder and without that in most instances there is nothing else.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

If I thought I was buying a pedigree dog then I'd want the paperwork. I didn't show, or think of showing my last three dogs, but they were all KC registered. 

If papers cannot be provided I would need to question everything the breeder told me - health, parentage etc. oh, and the number of times the poor bitch had been bred from and how old she is.


----------



## pointydog (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm a lurcher person, they dont come with papers so it doesnt bother me. Dylan was supposed to be a KC reg whippet. He still might be, but his papers never materialised  However he was a bit of a rescue job and not bought directly from his breeder etc, so papers werent a major factor for me


----------

